# First roadbike (tcr, allez, scultura) allu



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi fellow riders, 
Planning on buying my first roadbike, already survey and research few brand & model, and come down to this few bike

Gaint tcr
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/tcr-slr-2

Specialized allez 
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/allezelite/133817

Merida scultura 
https://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/bikes/road-fitness/road-race/2017/scultura-400-6580.html

In term of costing and price i would say the merida have a good bargain, but i test ride both tcr n scultura on a trainer, the tcr fit like a glove. 

The allez do have the colour design i like and by just looking at it make me want to ride all day long. 

Because this is my first rb i limit my budget around $1000,. 

Concerns about tackling uphill bcouse that my weak spots (currently on mtb), so that also among factors on choosing the bikes, 

Do any have opinion on this matter, respon much appreciate. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Sorry and add to the op, besides all the technical factors, gaint here are the nearest lbs and they are kinda everywhere, but still specialized hv the best customer service to me. Warranty wise i would say merida seem to be the best, life time frame warranty and i could easily text merida from their lbs to merida team in Germany. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## HenryCBike (Aug 16, 2017)

I tested several brands when I started road biking 15+ years ago. Ended up selecting the Specialized Allez. Since then I've always bought Specialized. They ride/fit well for me and I prefer their style/color versus other brands. At the end of the day purchase the bike that makes you want to ride.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Experience quite similar like u, compare to other brand, specialized do seem a bit less value in terms price to components, but they do look wonderful. Thanks for the sharing. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bspboy (Aug 19, 2017)

I ride a 2015 (I think) Allez Elite and it works great. Light with the carbon fork, looks great, and is comfortable. Mine also have room for some pretty big tires too. I have 25s on right now.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> In term of costing and price i would say the merida have a good bargain, but i test ride both tcr n scultura on a trainer,* the tcr fit like a glove*.


Then the Giant TCR is the bike I would recommend buying.



padangchangkat said:


> The allez do have the colour design i like and by just looking at it* make me want to ride all day long*.


A bike that fits you well will make you want to *ride all day long*. A bike that doesn't fit you well will eventually hurt and may make you give up the sport regardless of whether you like the color or not. So all the more reason I recommend the Giant TCR.



padangchangkat said:


> Concerns about tackling uphill bcouse that my weak spots (currently on mtb), so that also among factors on choosing the bikes.


There is only one way to get better at climbing hills, and that is to ride more hills. Practice, practice, practice. Nobody is born a good hill climber. Stick with it and it will come. Keep in mind that hill climbs on any of these bikes will be easier than on an MTB.



padangchangkat said:


> Warranty wise i would say merida seem to be the best, life time frame warranty and i could easily text merida from their lbs to merida team in Germany.


Warranties are a good sales tactic to lure in buyers, but remember, a warranty is only as good as the company behind it. Some companies are great about honoring warranty repairs, some try to get out of it and claim user neglect or abuse whenever they can. Bike shops are generally pretty good at negotiating with companies they do business with. Giant has a pretty good reputation and would most likely honor any reasonable claims.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Lombard said:


> Then the Giant TCR is the bike I would recommend buying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1..... Well said.


----------



## padangchangkat (Jul 17, 2017)

Lombard said:


> Then the Giant TCR is the bike I would recommend buying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi bro, thanks for your opinion, especially the hill practice tips, already get the allez 2018, (since within budget and manage to tune it to a conformable sizing).

Thanks all for your opinion and experience sharing. 

Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

padangchangkat said:


> Hi bro, thanks for your opinion, especially the hill practice tips, already get the allez 2018, (since within budget and manage to tune it to a conformable sizing).
> 
> Thanks all for your opinion and experience sharing.
> 
> Sent from my X9006 using Tapatalk


Win-win! Congrats! Fit is of paramount importance, so great they could dial in the Allez for you. Wishing you many happy miles!


----------

